# How to stop this boring alert?



## Karayuschij (Jun 25, 2013)

How to stop this boring alert?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 25, 2013)

You may think it's a boring message, but Apple did not. It is a standard OSX warning message. And it means just what it says. Only HFS+ and similarly formatted HDs support the fall back process called Trash.  The drive that is being referenced is either formatted FAT32, NTFS or some other network drive outside of your local machine that can't be managed by OSX.  Apple wants you to only use the HFS+ file system on all of your drives. 

Your solution would be to reformat the drive as HFS+ This will mean parking the data on it temporarily elsewhere while the drive is wiped clean and a new file system is installed. If this is not a practical solution, then you will need put up with this message.  The message is not being generated by LR, it is part of the OSX I/O that LR uses to interact with the filesystem.


----------



## Karayuschij (Jun 25, 2013)

Clee, the message appears only with LR 5, not with LR 4.x or previous versions.
I never had this problem with any previous version of LR
And my HD is already HSF+
And I can add that I have "Ignore ownership on this volume" checked


----------



## clee01l (Jun 25, 2013)

Is the volume located on the motherboard bus, locally attached EHD or a network attached volume?  The message that you are getting is a file system message (not generated by LR) telling you that your volume can not or does not support the "Trash" feature.  Is the disk full? and there is not enough room for the file to be added to the trash folder?  
Something that you can to attempt to correct permissions on the drive would be to open the Disk Utility and click on the buttons {Verify Disk Permissions} and {Repair Disk Permissions}


----------



## Karayuschij (Jun 25, 2013)

The HD is plugged on the Firewire 800 port
The disk is not full
There are 390 GB free
It is not possible to repair the permission of an HD if this HD is not an active System Disk (and there is no system on this HD)

The fact is that I used this disk for one year with LR 4 and I have never had such a problem;
The problem began after using LR 5.

I have tried to give the permissions "read and write" to "everyone" and it did not change nothing…

•••••
I have seen now that I am not the only one to have this problem:
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...-on-a-volume-that-does-not-support-Trash-quot

I have tried the method explained here
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10357452-263.html
No positive result :(


----------



## clee01l (Jun 25, 2013)

It is a filesystem message. I can not see anything in LR that would trigger the message.  LR calls the OSX API and send the instruction to remove the file.  The message is returned by the file system not LR. If the file system is able to complete the request, it sends a message back to LR that all went well and LR moves on without presenting that message to the user. 

Have your opened LR4 and your LR4 catalog and tried to make the same deletion on the same volume since LR5 was installed?  I think you will get the same message on LR4 now too. And will continue to do so until you are able to resolve the filesystem issue.


----------



## camner (Jun 25, 2013)

A quick Google search turned up the fact that this is not something new to LR 5.  When I started to type the error message into Google one of the first suggestions that came up was this message plus the word Lightroom.

If you take a look at this post: http://forums.adobe.com/thread/881730 you'll see that people were running into the issue as far back as LR 3 in 2011. 

Part way down the (somewhat lengthy) list of back and forth posts is a suggested fix, followed by warnings that if one isn't careful with this, one can trash the entire drive, followed by other suggested fixes, followed by people who say that one or more these fixes works, but then the problem recurs later.

And here is a link to a series of posts that goes back to LR 2, and I found another post on the Apple discussion boards to the same effect and claiming that the problem is only occurring with LR and not other programs.  And yet another post from 2007 about this issue!

Apple has a good support article here about various Trash related issues and somes fixes.  

In addition to the normal file permissions visible with a Get Info command, the Mac OS also assigns ACLs (which as far as I can tell from my reading are fine-tuned permissions on steroids!) that can cause murder and mayhem with trashing files and other odd symptoms when they go awry.

None of this explains why folks seem to run into this with LR when they don't run into it anywhere else, but I'm betting on Cletus' horse:  This smells more like a Mac OS issue that LR is exposing rather than a LR issue.  But that's only my (slightly informed) opinion.


----------



## Karayuschij (Jun 27, 2013)

clee01l said:


> Have your opened LR4 and your LR4 catalog and tried to make the same deletion on the same volume since LR5 was installed?  I think you will get the same message on LR4 now too. And will continue to do so until you are able to resolve the filesystem issue.



No, I have not this message with the same images and LR4, from LR4 the files delete as they have always done before.

And I have not the problem trashing the images directly from the HD or from any other software than LR5.
I will wait for the next update, and see…


----------



## Kerberos (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello, have you managed to get around with this alert? Since Lightroom 5 i've started having the same warning and can't get why ?... My Photo-HDD is a HFS+ Journaled drive and i've made no changes to it. It just has started to behave like this after Lightroom 5 installation.



Karayuschij said:


> How to stop this boring alert?


----------



## Karayuschij (Dec 5, 2013)

^^^
No, I have not.
And continue to hate it!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 5, 2013)

Just try something.  Create an empty folder on that drive using Finder, and then trash it.  And then see if delete works.


----------



## Den (Dec 5, 2013)

No such problem on a PC. But don't switch (even though I don't use a Mac, I own AAPL stock LOL.)


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Dec 5, 2013)

I have seen this issue too. I have never found the root cause and only Lightroom has this issue, no other applications.
I seem to remember having to delete the .Trash file on the volume and then the issue went away. It is some sort of permissions issue I think but I couldn't get to the bottom of it in the past. LR3, 4 & 5 have all had this problem at some point.

see if this helps, be very careful typing in the commands, read the article and comments carefully :razz:

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10357452-263.html


----------



## Kerberos (Dec 5, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Just try something.  Create an empty folder on that drive using Finder, and then trash it.  And then see if delete works.


The d
rive itself is working fine. I can move, copy, create, delete files from that drive and no prompts for files being removed directly because unable to be moved to trash. It's just LR that annoys me. Should i try that 'trick' with .trash removing?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 6, 2013)

Some people have reported that once there's something in the trash (hence the empty folder), then delete works again within LR.  That's why I suggested trying it.  You could try the .trash removal too.


----------



## Kerberos (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice try.... I've just tried to delete trashes on my external HDD, then unplugged in, rebooted my system, plugged it back and tried to delete something from LR. Still same warning window. Manually removing the SAME photo from HDD to the system trash, no problems. So that's related to LR..


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm not denying it's a problem in Lightroom, but not everyone's seeing it (mine's working fine, for example) so it's a conflict between LR and something on your system.  Hence trying to figure out a solution for you...

So just to clarify, if there's something in the trash on that drive, LR still can't delete.

And if you show hidden files and delete the .Trashes file, LR still can't delete.  

Is that correct?


----------



## Kerberos (Dec 7, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> And if you show hidden files and delete the .Trashes file, LR still can't delete.
> 
> Is that correct?



That's correct. .Trashes has been recreated after deleting so i'm sure it was deleted. 

Thank you for helping though. Maybe i'll get it working when i reinstall the whole OS and Lightroom from scratch.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Dec 7, 2013)

Try running the fix permissions utility from within Disk Utility. Then reboot and check it again.


----------



## Kerberos (Dec 7, 2013)

sizzlingbadger said:


> Try running the fix permissions utility from within Disk Utility. Then reboot and check it again.


Hello, there is no fix permissions for an external unit. Unless you have been meaning to run the utility on the internal drive, what i did.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes I meant internal drive.


----------



## Pati (Dec 8, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Just try something.  Create an empty folder on that drive using Finder, and then trash it.  And then see if delete works.



This is working for me. I didn't have this "problem" with LR 3.6 and earlier on my Macs, PBG4 OS X 10.4.11 and MBP OS X 10.6.8, until I started using my Mac mini OS X 10.8.x that I got earlier this year. I'm using an ext HD formatted as HFS+.


----------



## Kerberos (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok, so since nothing is working for me, i guess i have to get used to it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 11, 2013)

You could also report it at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum. The more people that report it there, the more likely it is to get fixed.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Dec 11, 2013)

My main Lightroom machine started doing it again yesterday with RC 5.3. Its a combination of something changing on the machine itself and how Lightroom uses the Trash.


----------



## Karayuschij (Jun 25, 2013)

How to stop this boring alert?


----------



## Pati (Dec 11, 2013)

For some reason the above quit working for me. The other longer work around still works for me though. 
Create a folder in LR.
Right click on new folder, choose Show in Finder.
Delete from Finder.
Right click new folder in LR, choose Remove...


----------



## Karayuschij (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^
Here it is working!

Thank you Pati!!


----------



## Pati (Dec 14, 2013)

Your welcome, Karayuschij. Just remember, you'll need to do this each time you start up LR.


----------



## Kerberos (Dec 14, 2013)

Pati said:


> Your welcome, Karayuschij. Just remember, you'll need to do this each time you start up LR.


So 
it's not worthwhile.... I use LR once a week and i think i can bear with this errore rather than with this procedure to stop showing it.


----------



## DLP (Jan 10, 2015)

I resolved the issue with what Victoria wrote and with some luck.   First, I shut down LR.  Then, on my external drive where I keep my  images for LR, I created a new folder and named it Trash.   I then moved  one rejected image to that newly created folder from my collection of  images that LR would not move to Trash.  Finally, I relaunched LR, went  to my collection of images to delete the images (Photo>Delete  Rejected Photos), and everything went into the Mac's OS Trash (and not  the newly created folder on my external HD).  Success!  I hope this  solution remains.  Only time will tell.  Never had this problem until In  stalled Yosemite.  Thank you, Victoria!


----------



## Kerberos (Feb 26, 2015)

Pati said:


> For some reason the above quit working for me. The other longer work around still works for me though.
> Create a folder in LR.
> Right click on new folder, choose Show in Finder.
> Delete from Finder.
> Right click new folder in LR, choose Remove...



This trick works, I wonder for how long..

Thanks.


----------



## ThreeHounds (Mar 10, 2015)

If the issue returns, it is most likely to be a permissions problem. Happened to me. Mac OS will not repair permissions on an external disk, you must do it yourself.

To do so, open Terminal and follow the following instructions:

In Terminal type the following sequence (obviously replace "Volumename" with the name of your volume):

sudo chflags 0 /Volumes/Volumename
sudo chown 0:80 /Volumes/Volumename
sudo chmod 775 /Volumes/Volumename
sudo chmod -N /Volumes/Volumename


but if your hard drives name includes a [space] like this: "My HD", then you must write the command like this:

sudo chflags 0 /Volumes/My\ HD
sudo chown 0:80 /Volumes/My\ HD
sudo chmod 775 /Volumes/My\ HD
sudo chmod -N /Volumes/My\ HD

Just to give some more info about the above commands I'll give a brief description of what each line does (as I understand them).
    1.    chflags 0 removes all flags from the file(s)
    2.    chown 0:80 ensures root:admin (owner:group) permissions so the system can access the files
    3.    chmod 775 adjusts file permissions so you and your group have read/write/execute permissions
    4.    chmod -N removes the ACL (Access Control Lists) from the named file(s)

Hope this helps.


----------

